# Software Suggestions for Chromebook Experiment



## Replytoken (Aug 23, 2014)

I will soon be taking a trip in the near future where I will be deviating from my normal routine of just bringing camera equipment and leaving all processing tools (hardware and software) at home.  I have been asked to take photographs at an event, and I would like to post some "quick and dirty" jpeg images on the web immediately afterwards, a production schedule that I normally do not follow as I usually shoot raw and process images at home with LR.  Due to weight restrictions, I will not be bringing my laptop or hard drives with me, and budget restrictions do not permit my purchasing an ultrabook or MBA.  But, I have decided to try out an 11.6" Chromebook to see what is possible if I shoot raw+jpeg rather than just raw, and use the Chromebook for minor editing and posting.  I will have periodic access to the web, so i am looking at both on and offline editors.  To date, the leading recommendations are Pixlr and Pixlr Touch-up (for offline), Sumo Paint, PicMonkey and Adobe Photoshop Express Editor.  And, if I am brave enough to figure out the mess that is Google, there is Google Drive, Picasa, Google+ Photos.  I plan on processing the raw files when I return home (for additional web posts and prints), but I was wondering if anybody has used any of these kinds of products when LR is not available.  The event I am shooting is not a paid event, and the desire to post afterwards is mine, so there is little pressure if things do not go as planned, but I would still like to know what kind of workflow is possible when my normal toolkit is not available.  Comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

